# Assault on Black Reach



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think this should fall under Rumour cause This is fact.

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I can't find it.

The contents of the black reach box set are as follows:

Space Marine Commander
10x Space Marines
5x Terminators
Dreandnough

Ork Warboss
20x Shoota Boys
5x Nobs
3x Death Copters

Sorry if I mispelled the ork stuff. I don't play orks.


I'm definately buying 2 of these to start an ork army.

I've seen the sprues and they are to die for.
They are so detailed.
Sure, they're snap on ones again, but this time, they actually look good and are positioned well.
The SM captain is effing beautiful.


----------



## bucket_boy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

bloodhound said:


> I've seen the sprues and they are to die for.
> They are so detailed.
> Sure, they're snap on ones again, but this time, they actually look good and are positioned well.
> The SM captain is effing beautiful.


Here Here .


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

This is a great move by GW. Giving us actual, legitimate armies to start with for a low cost will draw in a lot more players who otherwise wouldn't be able to afford to play.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Already in discussion here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12605


----------

